# Flash 9 nspluginwrapper problem - missing libX11.so.6



## monty_hall (Dec 28, 2008)

I followed the following instructions to get flash 9 to run on FreeBSD 7.1.
http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71

Running FreeBSD 7.1 Prerelease.  Installed base f8 w/o no problems and install flash 9 w/ no problem.  However, when I issue the "[font="Courier New"]nspluginwrapper -v -a -i[/font]"  I get the following:

[font="Courier New"]Auto-install plugins from /usr/X11R6/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/X11R6/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/X11R6/lib/firefox/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/X11R6/lib/firefox/plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/X11R6/lib/linux-mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/X11R6/lib/linux-mozilla/plugins
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory​[/font]
[font="Courier New"]libX11.so.6[/font] exists in [font="Courier New"]/usr/local/lib[/font] & [font="Courier New"]/compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib[/font].  I can run flash 7 installed w/ [font="Courier New"]nspluginwrapper[/font] w/ no problems.


Regards,

Monty


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 28, 2008)

Try


```
ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
ldconfig -m /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib
```

and retry the installation.


----------



## bryn1u (May 3, 2009)

Hello, I have the same problem but with opera.

I used port to install opera : cd /usr/ports/www/linux-opera make install clean . Installation completed. Next: install flashplugin. Used ports to. cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7 , make install clean. Installed ok. Now i wanna run opera. I get:


```
[bryn1u@0dl4W-1337 /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7]$ linux-opera
shm_allow_removed is disable, set OPERA_NUM_XSHM to 0 to disable shared memory.
/usr/local/share/linux-opera/bin/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I try :

/usr/local/share/linux-opera/bin/opera

but the same bug.

Someone can help me ? Thx.


----------



## ericbsd (May 12, 2009)

If you wont a good flash player use swfdec-plugin with any multimedia-plugin
i use gstreamer-plugins-all because i use gstreamer. but if you use xine use xine-plugin.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2009)

bryn1u said:
			
		

> Someone can help me ? Thx.


Please provide the output of *pkg_info | grep linux*.


----------

